# What's going on with the dish forum?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone know? Haven't been able to get there for several days now. Keep getting an error. I sure hope they didn't get hacked like rainbow. :/


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't heard either. That certainly would be another bad resource to lose. I don't think it's ever been down this long. At least since I've been reading.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ditto. It's not a good thing. :/


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone hack a soap forum???????????????????? Same with Rainbow Meadows. I just don't get it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Because some people are idiots? I have no idea. That and computer viruses, two things that make no sense to me at all. But it looks like it's coming back.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

:yeahthat


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well phooey.....it's finally coming up but it won't take my user name. And it doesn't recognize my email address either. I guess I'll re-register then see if I can get admin to help me out. Seeing how they often treat *newbies* I don't want to lose my *seniority*. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think it's still a work in progress, Kathy. I'd wait a bit first...all those posts are dated 2008.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Is the dish still down? I check daily but I still get a page that says it is down but have the feeling I'm missing something.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

tmfinley said:


> Is the dish still down? I check daily but I still get a page that says it is down but have the feeling I'm missing something.


I'm getting the same thing. Things sure must of been fudged up badly to be down this long. I wonder if somebody is suing them again or there's something more to it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know but I really miss it. I have my online "homework" I do every morning which includes this forum and the dish. I feel like I'm skipping class!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

tmfinley said:


> I don't know but I really miss it. I have my online "homework" I do every morning which includes this forum and the dish. I feel like I'm skipping class!


I'm going through withdrawals too.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I will probably have to join that group since everyone is missin it so much, must be a blessing!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

From Lilli-

The Dish was using a series 4 data base. Last Saturday night the (Internet) host upgraded the data base to a series 5.
There were issyoos with the upgrade and the entire data base for the Dish went (temporarily) in the toilet. The
archives, soap saver, chat and the dish.... 3 enormous data bases and 1 small (chat) data bases. It took 4-5 days to get
the archives, soap saver and chat back on line. It will take another day or 2 to get the dish back on-line. That's it in a
nutshell. Hang on, just a bit longer


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's back!


----------

